# Outlaw Audio Debuts Home Theater Surround Processor with Streamlined Features Set for High Performance and Affordable Price



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

EASTON, MA 12/05/12 -- Outlaw Audio, the internet-only audio/video retailer, has introduced an aggressively-priced home theater surround processor that delivers high-performance for the A/V enthusiast on a budget. The new Outlaw Model 975 Surround Processor allows for the creation of a state-of-the-art-home theater, without the added complexity and extraneous features typically associated with modern home theater receivers and processors.

"We strongly believe that an affordable processor, if executed intelligently, need not have any limitations that would compromise audio/video performance, ease-of-use, build quality, feature set or reliability," said Outlaw's Scott Jackson. Delivering in each of these areas at a value price is precisely what the Model 975 is all about.

"We looked at today's A/V processors, and identified the essential elements: high-performance A/V switching and reproduction, the latest digital surround processing technologies, HDMI with 3D compatibility, support for legacy components, 1080P video scaling, and of course, a simple-to-use interface. By delivering these capabilities in an elegant, slim-line chassis, and by pushing our own price-performance ratio to an unprecedented level, we could provide an incredible opportunity for home theater enthusiasts to step from the world of A/V receivers to that of high-performance separates."

Delivering upon that goal, the Outlaw Model 975 supports all of the latest Dolby and DTS formats including Dolby TrueHD and DTS-Master Audio, along with Pro Logic IIz and DTS Neo:6 post-processing. Its precision surround decoding is enhanced by the inclusion of highly flexible bass management controls using Quad-crossover settings from 40Hz to 200Hz with 12dB/octave (2nd order) high-pass and 24dB/octave (4th order) low-pass slopes. Once decoded, the signals travel through an ultra low-noise signal path, driven by a robust power supply with a compact Torroidal transformer.

The Model 975 has four 3D ready HDMI inputs and an HDMI output with Audio Return Channel (ARC) for sending soundtracks back to the processor from the streaming content on your smart TV. Now, there is no longer any reason to use a separate audio cable for this purpose. In addition to the Model 975's HDMI connections are: two inputs and one output each for component video, as well as "legacy "composite and S-video inputs and outputs. With the inclusion of these legacy video connections, the Model 975 also employs a high-performance 480i to 1080p video scaler that meets all of the industry standard tests with flying colors.

On the audio side, there are two optical and two coaxial digital inputs, five stereo inputs, a record output, a low-noise ¼" headphone jack, and a configurable 7.1-multichannel output for use with surround back or front height enhanced speaker systems.

OutlawAudio.com is now accepting orders for the Model 975 Home Theater Surround Processor for $549. As with all Outlaw Audio components, the Model 975 offers our 30-day in-home audition period.

*About Outlaw Audio*
Privately owned Outlaw Audio designs their own line of high-performance, high-value consumer electronics products and markets them exclusively via the Internet from their www.outlawaudio.com website. Founded in 1999, the company is the recipient of numerous major awards and "Recommended Component" ratings from major publications, Outlaw's products are widely regarded by audiophiles around the world.

*Key Features:*

• 4 HDMI inputs with 3D compatibility, Deep Color and ARC
• 2 each Component, S-Video and Composite Video inputs
• 5 Stereo Analog Audio inputs and 2 each Optical and Coaxial Digital inputs
• Dolby Digital, Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby True HD, DTS, DTS-HD and DTS-Master Audio decoding
• Pro Logic IIz, Pro Logic IIx, and DTS Neo:6 post-processing
• Full Bass Management with Quad-crossover settings from 40Hz to 200Hz with 12dB/octave (2nd order) high-pass and 24dB/octave (4th order) low-pass slopes
• High performance FM Stereo/AM tuner
• Video scaling to 1080p, 100Mhz Component Video inputs and video by-pass setting
• Comprehensive, yet easy-to-use menus
• Front panel headphone jack, analog record output and a 12VDC sequential trigger output on rear panel
• Black aluminum front panel with Video Fluorescent Display (VFD)
• An unusually comprehensive owner's manual that intuitively guides you through setup and system configuration using both traditional text and innovative visual instructions




















Source: Press Release​


----------

